# All winter cyclist's help needed



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks

What riding gear do you wear in the winter as ive been using the bikes in the gym but for me its just not the same so im gona get myself out on mine.

Any recomendations on gear would be great!

Its a road bike btw

Thanks

Ben


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

You wearing clip in shoes mate?

I found a pair of overshoes over the shoes helped my feet no end.
On the legs its a pair of Ron Hill Tracksters £9 and on the top just a helly hansen lifastripe top and a gore light jacket.

Gloves and skull cap under the helmet and we're good to go!
:thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks fella

Yeah im using clip in's didnt really think the over shoes would make that much differance ill have to give them a try. 
Haha ive got a few lifastripe tops didnt think of using them. 

Thanks


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Overshoes seem to give you a good barrier against the wind/rain but inevitable after 90 mins or so you it gets in anyway!

Lifa's work well as its the layers that keep you warm and these tops are good at trapping air and wicking the sweat away keeping you warmer for longer. Chosen undergarment of the Army!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

For DRY road riding eg 20-40mph speeds & windchill etc

thermal bib leggings - you need windproof front panels
Under Armour coldgear (thermal) L/S top
Gore Windstopper jacket
merino wool skullcap under helmet
warmest gloves you can get - I just got some merino liners for mine as well :thumb:
merino wool thermal socks
shoes with all vents taped up with lots of masking tape - makes a BIG difference
overshoes - get something windproof and they really make a difference as G says. Neoprene if its wet 

that does me for hard riding up to 2-2.5 hrs in temps down to about 1 degree. After that you might need a mid-layer top and your feet will get pretty cold unless you are blessed with self-heating toes! If I am riding less hard then I can get a bit chilled like that but a few hills keep me warm!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Overshoes have been my best investment so far this winter. Don't do your shoes up to tight and if you shoes are tight you may end up getting cold feet even with decent socks.

My kit is along the lines of Bigpikle's and works well, but I wear a balaclava rather than just a skull cap on really cold days to keep both my bald head and face warm! keeps me just right and it is the ice on the road that makes me go home.

Some winter longs are a must if you value your knee's, still see loads of peopl out here in shorts but it will wreck your knees.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

My winter kit consists of dhb bib longs with fleece lining. Peter storm short sleve base layer under it. Peter storm long sleve thin layer over them. And a Nike running jacket on top. Gloves are a pair of eXtreme ones and a pair of all round clip in shoes. Nothing waterproof as I try and avoid rain if poss


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a pair of northwave Celsius boots and rarely get wet feet (although they arn't very warm)


----------



## Schnorbitz (Aug 18, 2007)

Take a look at the dhb range from Wiggle, looks good value, reasonable quality stuff. Bibtights, padded shorts, a long-sleeved thermal top, a fleecy long-sleeved top with either a wind-proof coating, or a separate wind-proof jacket you can layer. Maybe a waterproof jacket. 

Don't skimp on overshoes or gloves, hands and feet don't move much when you're riding and will get very cold and uncomfortable otherwise. Even worse if they get wet too. Thermal skull cap or balaclava to go under the helmet. Decent thermal socks are a must. Sounds a lot and it is but it makes the difference between being comfortable and not. You don't have to get it all at once, even a few pieces of kit will make a big improvement in comfort and performance.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I tend to avoid waterproof stuff as most I had tired seems to make me boil in the back, I have a windproof and shower proof Castelli jacket which seems fairly breathable with loads of zips in it if it does get to toasty.

More votes for the DHB longs have a fair pairs some full and 3/4 length ones and all seem good. The only comment is they lack foot hoops if that is a priority to you. Personally for me they don't bother me.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Talking of DHB any one tried These ?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

At the minute im just wearing some all terrain shoes, a fleece and some DH pants thats it im cold for the first 30 mins but then im warm. Iv been going out for around 4 hours on sunday mornings and about 1 hour after work each night.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys im off to the local bike shop today to pick some stuff up. Definatly going to get the best gloves and over shoes i can find as i know how important it is to keep ur hands and feet warm. 

Thanks again


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lump said:


> Talking of DHB any one tried These ?


Not exactly the same Lump, but I have the road versions:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_R1_Road_Cycling_Shoe/5360042950/

Comfy as, really good fit and can't complain for shy of £50. I reckon you should be good with the mtb ones. I don't use clipped in shoes of road, got a pair of vans and DMR v12 pedals with the mentally high pins on them! great for when the pedal ends up going down the front of the shin!!!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I have these waiting for the weather to improve - CF loveliness 

You bake the insoles in the oven and then wear them while soft, and they mould to the exact shape of your feet :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice shoes, I use Shimano.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I prefer flats so just wear some all terrain shoes.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

This is my first time cycling in the winter (yes, I was a softie before )

What I have been really impressed with is the performance of the Endura Merino wool base layer I bought. They are not cheap, but they really do work and they don't start smelling quickly either!

Also, make sure you have lots of different layers that you can wrap yourself up according to the ambient temperature outside.

The only thing I have problems with at times is cold fingertips. I don't think that my smoking helps much at all here as it does cause problems with blood circulation in your extremities


----------

